# Dave



## nordav9 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello and a Happy New Year to all from a new 2009 junior member Dave & Norma - nordav9. Found this site yesterday by accident when looking up Sheigra beach, planning an outing. "Wild Camping in a Motorhome" just the info a supposedly tight Scotsman with real deep pockets is looking for. Always having been camper/caravanners, in 2008 we had 2 months motorhoming in West Australia, caught the bug and bought a 5 years old Autotrail and with new timing belt and tyres fitted we are raring to go in 2009 Looking forward to meeting some of you in the not too distant future, Dave.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 7, 2009)

welcome to the wildys  you will find some good info on here any questions ask away someone will help.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Dave and welcome.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome, you live in a great city, 

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 8, 2009)

*welcome*

Hi there
welcome to the wildys great bunch on here.
great to see another scottish based member.
Have a look at Scottish meet on 14th feb peebles
pop down and say Hi to some of us.

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Dave - welcome to the ruggedy crew!


----------



## lenny (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome Nordav9, have you seen the Scottish Meet on your doorstep on the 14th. Feb??


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Norma and Dave,welcome to the site enjoy the contents and keep on posting,Andy.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Norma & Dave, welcome aboard   and enjoy whats on offer!!!   Yeah, come on down and enjoy a weekend away for Valentines Day!  It's only about 20mls for you, 170 for us!   We have been before, see the thread for the report.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=4283

Lots of photos also.   JIM!!


----------

